# Canister filter parts??



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Fluval 404 that I snapped one of the clasps that hold the top and bottom together and a Rena XP3 which needs a circular gasket in the top section. Anyone know where I can get replacement parts?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I have gotten some canister parts from petsandponds.com or mops.ca JL aquatics is also good for parts I find, but they do not carry fluval I don't think.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

King eds or rogers aquatics is good for fluval parts.


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

See Filstar XP Filter Gasket Kit for gasket set for XP3.
See http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c153977/c199366/p17210317.html for 404 clasp.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a bunch of them you can have 1 and a spare for free ....after that there 5 bucks each .......


----------

